# Audi Mirror Knob Switch Broken, broke off the post



## grahamdini (Apr 13, 2004)

I read a bunch online about this and thought I would post my success story, sorry for the lack of pics, I am lazy.

1. I broke my knob off.

2. Went to amazon and bought this: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004J1SIZK for a MKIV VW.

3. Once it arrived I pulled off the door card: http://www.waheedkhan.com/mods/doorpanel/doorpanel.htm

4. To get to the switch you need to cut away some of the "membrane", I circled it here. (borrowed pic from above link and flipped it for us Americans) http://i54.photobucket.com/albums/g117/Grahamdini/DSCN7792.jpg

5. Once you can see the switch you need to unplug the power cable. I had a hard time doing this, so I finally grabbed it and wiggled it until it popped out. 

6. You will then need to put a flat blade in between the switch and the cap/cover, and pull the switch out through the bottom. It will not come out through the top (on the side of the door card that you usually see). Mine was easier to see the difference between the switch and the cap/cover, since my interior is not black. 

7. Once you have the switch out I would recommend taking apart your new switch first so you can get an idea on how it goes back together. The one I received from amazon exploded when I opened it so it was a pain trying to figure out where things went. 

8. Open the switch by popping the top shell off of its tabs. 

9. Pull out the post that is broken, if you are careful nothing should pop out on either the new or old switch.

10. Insert the new post in the old switch and put the switch back together. 

11. Reinstall the switch into the door card and tape up the "membrane" 

12. Reinstall the door card. 


I hope this helps someone, its a lot cheaper than buying the Audi part and its the exact same plastic piece.


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

nice.. after reading your title i was about to type in welcome to the family.


----------



## ILLA NOIZ (Jul 2, 2007)

I just replaced mine. I was able to take it out from the front... but it wasn't the easiest job. Quite tricky actually. The issues I had/have is that the window switch moved when re installing everything and is sitting a bit crooked now. Still works, but the passenger side button is real low. 

When I have time - I have to take it back off and realign everything. :banghead:

Good thing I plan to be back in there when I upgrade the sound system.


----------



## grahamdini (Apr 13, 2004)

I tried to remove it that way at first, but it looked like I was going to need to really pry on it. Usually when I do stuff like that I break things, and after just replacing a shift fork and then breaking the knob on this, I was a little weary of spending more $.


----------



## ILLA NOIZ (Jul 2, 2007)

I hear you. I was trying to avoid cutting into the interior lining/sound material. It was doable after I figured out the right angle and loosing the handle. 

Not sure WTF is going on with the window switch but it's like it won't "click" into the right place. I just hope there wasn't a tab/clip that I broke. And yes... fixing one issue tends to lead to breaking/finding two more.


----------

